# Need advice regarding ATI HD series



## KT819GM (Jan 31, 2011)

Not a big problem, just curious why so big difference on linux (ubuntu) and FreeBSD. On FreeBSD using radeonhd driver on glxgears I'm getting ~1700 frames (HD4850) on linux ati fglrx driver gets me to ~20000 frames. I know that I did something wrong, as still didn't succeed to run compiz and else, need to check for AIGLX and other options on xorg, but ... 10x+ times difference makes no sense. 

p.s. 2D rendering works flawlessly.


----------



## rusty (Jan 31, 2011)

The Windows/Linux/Mac (fglrx) driver is an official, in-house team working on a propriety driver, whereas radeon and radeonhd are OpenSource and based on code released by ATI.
Have a look around http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/Home to see level of progress.
N.B. I believe x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati has far more code being committed to it compared to x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd.


----------



## adamk (Jan 31, 2011)

And, seriously, do not use glxgears as a benchmark.  Nothing could be further from reality.

What's the output of [cmd=""]glxinfo[/cmd]?

Adam


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2011)

There are so many possible variations it's impossible to quantify this.  

glxgears is not a benchmark.
The versions of xorg in FreeBSD and Linux are probably different, and even if they're the same, may work very differently on the different OSes.
Even if everything else was the same (and it's not), there may be different settings.  Like sync to vblank, for example, which drops glxgears to 60 FPS, but for a good reason.
As rusty points out, you're not using the same driver.  Also, radeonhd was never usable for me.


----------



## KT819GM (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for answers! I'm using FreeBSD long time already but at it's main purpose - to serve  Also just in stupid user level, and now came time to learn it deeper, that's why I'm digging on this. Also will try to change driver to radeon and some other to see changes, besides high fps not my target, just want things to work properly.

glxinfo

```
name of display: :0.0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig
OpenGL vendor string: Mesa Project
OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.4.4
OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 
    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader, 
    GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, 
    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, 
    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, 
    GL_ARB_shading_language_100, GL_ARB_shading_language_120, GL_ARB_shadow, 
    GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 
    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, 
    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 
    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 
    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 
    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 
    GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 
    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 
    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 
    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette, 
    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, 
    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 
    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 
    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 
    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 
    GL_APPLE_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 
    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, 
    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 
    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_program_debug, GL_MESA_resize_buffers, 
    GL_MESA_texture_array, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, 
    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 
    GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 
    GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_OES_read_format, 
    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGI_texture_color_table, 
    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, 
    GL_SGIX_shadow, GL_SGIX_shadow_ambient, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

64 GLX Visuals
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0xec 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

128 GLXFBConfigs:
   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav
 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat
----------------------------------------------------------------------
0x6c  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
0x6d  0 tc  0  8  0 r  .  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow
0x6e  0 tc  0  8  0 r  y  .  3  3  2  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
```

p.s. glx info shortened visuals and configs.


----------



## KT819GM (Feb 1, 2011)

Found that I'm on software rendering, and even can't find how to fix it. 

LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo

```
name of display: :0.0
libGL: XF86DRIGetClientDriverName: 4.3.0 r600 (screen 0)
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/local/lib/dri/r600_dri.so
libGL error: dlopen /usr/local/lib/dri/r600_dri.so failed (Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/dri/r600_dri.so")
libGL error: unable to load driver: r600_dri.so
libGL: OpenDriver: trying /usr/local/lib/dri/swrast_dri.so
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
```


----------



## thuglife (Feb 1, 2011)

Add 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes
```
 at your /etc/make.conf, update your ports and use x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati (radeon) instead of x11-drivers/xf86-video-radeonhd.


----------



## adamk (Feb 1, 2011)

Specifically, you need to reinstall libdrm, libGL, and dri after making that change to /etc/make.conf.  They are all in graphics/ in the ports tree


----------



## KT819GM (Feb 1, 2011)

Tomorrow pc should have been finished updating ports, will try your advices and will write experience here. Thanks a lot!


----------



## KT819GM (Feb 8, 2011)

After long fight with dependency dependencies succeeded to compile everything needed but ... 

glxinfo

```
uniphenom# glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
```

Still can't enable hardware direct render, and yes, glxinfo seems shows nothing as after all compiles now I have 10000+ / 5 sec. Can't it be biggest problem that I use 64bit FreeBSD?


----------



## adamk (Feb 8, 2011)

There's no problems getting it working on 64-bit FreeBSD.  Please show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.

EDIT: Oh, and don't run X or X applications (including glxinfo) as root.

Adam


----------



## KT819GM (Feb 8, 2011)

Xorg log attached. Sorry Adam for my stupidity, will keep on mind :stud . Besides, even if glxinfo showing software rendering, now I have working hardware acceleration, as OpenArena now goes without any problems on max settings. Maybe most bad thing, that I don't know what exactly helped, as even killed whole system, so reinstalled from scratch, but now in normal way: Install / WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes / portsnap / portupgrade / gnome / working. In KDE still no success as xxx dependencies not met  


```
$ glxinfo
name of display: :0.0
IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 2 0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.2
server glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 
    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, 
    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer
client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 
    GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, GLX_MESA_swap_control, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_OML_sync_control, 
    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 
    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
GLX version: 1.2
GLX extensions:
    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 
    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer, 
    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 
    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R600 (RV770 9442) 20090101  TCL
OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 7.6.1
OpenGL extensions:
    GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, GL_ARB_fragment_program, 
    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 
    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, 
    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 
    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_MESAX_texture_float, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 
    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 
    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, 
    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 
    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 
    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture, 
    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 
    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, 
    GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 
    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 
    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 
    GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 
    GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 
    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 
    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 
    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 
    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, 
    GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, 
    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, 
    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_separate_stencil, 
    GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, 
    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, 
    GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, 
    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle, 
    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_OES_read_format, 
    GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, 
    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays
```


----------



## adamk (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, everything indicates that you have 3D acceleration now.  As far as I can tell, there are no problems 

Adam


----------

